# 38 gallon stocking



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi world I currently have a 38 gallon aquarium that is cycling. I will be running an aquaclear 50 and an aquaeon quite flow 30. What do you think about this for stocking.

1 anglefish
2 German Blue Rams
8-10 Cherry Barbs
5 Spotted Corys

The tank will also get 25% weekly water changes and will be planted.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh i forgot to add maybe one or 2 dwarf gouramis


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not include angelfish. This is a shoaling fish, meaning that it lives in groups, and except for a breeding pair, should be maintained as a group of 5 or so which requires a 4-foot/55g tank minimum. You can read more in our profile, click the shaded name Pterophyllum scalare.

The gourami are possible, depending upon species; we have several in our profiles, and minimum tank sizes and numbers are given for each species. Generally speaking, combining species is not advisable except in much larger tanks. [And as a side note, gourami are not good with angelfish, as males of both are territorial.] The Dwarf Gourami is not recommended by many pros, due to the risk of virus. But there are many other lovely species, including the Honey Gourami.

The common blue ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi) requires warm temperatures, around 82F. Many other fish will not do well this warm, including the corys and cherry barb. The Bolivian Ram would be a better choice, it manages at the slightly cooler temperature for corys and the barbs. Check this profile, this fish is better singly unless you can get a bonded pair [males do not accept any female].

Byron.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

I have heard that you can keep just one anglefish is that true?
But if not how about
1 Bolivian ram
2 Honey Gouramis
8 to 10 cherry barbs
5 spotted Cory's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

By the way its a veiled anglefish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

fishysrfun said:


> I have heard that you can keep just one anglefish is that true?
> But if not how about
> 1 Bolivian ram
> 2 Honey Gouramis
> ...


What one_ can_ do, and what one_ should_ do, are not often the same.;-) If one is concerned with providing fish the best environment for their long-term health and happiness, then angels must be in a group unless it is a mated pair for breeding.

Above list is fine, I would add another honey gourami (1 male and 2 females). This way the male is less likely to beat up the lone female. You have the space. Check the profile.

You might consider another smallish shoaling fish, in which case reduce the cherrys to 7 or 8. Up to you. For instance, the Harlequin Rasbora, Lambchop Rasbora or Hengels Rasbora would work with the other fish.

Byron.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Byron said:


> What one_ can_ do, and what one_ should_ do, are not often the same.;-) If one is concerned with providing fish the best environment for their long-term health and happiness, then angels must be in a group unless it is a mated pair for breeding.
> 
> Above list is fine, I would add another honey gourami (1 male and 2 females). This way the male is less likely to beat up the lone female. You have the space. Check the profile.
> 
> ...


ok
so 
3 Honey Gouramis
2 Bolivian Rams (If i can get a pair)
5 Corys
7 cherry barbs
7 Harlquin Rasboras

Would it be possible to swap the honeys for a blue gourami as my "Showcase fish"


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

fishysrfun said:


> ok
> so
> 3 Honey Gouramis
> 2 Bolivian Rams (If i can get a pair)
> ...


After more research i found that blue gouramis are often aggressive so i want don't that.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You answered your own question, so fine there.

Just a caution on the Bolivian pair. I don't normally recommend a cichlid with gourami, but here we have room and the species being considered for both are probably the most docile. The Bolivian is good as a single fish. It mentions in the profile that in its habitat it has been observed to live in solitude.

A bonded pair is fine, if you can get one. First difficulty is that this fish is difficult to distinguish male/female at the young age one often sees it in stores. Sometimes carefully observing its behaviour will clue one in. And here we come to the "bonded" aspect. Males select the female they will pair with; when this happens, we call it a bonded pair. They tend to remain bonded for life. If a male/female are placed in a tank and the male does not bond with the female, he will usually hound her to the point where she dies. I've had this occur in my heavily-planted 5-foot 115g tank, where one might have expected the female to find sufficient shelter.

Another aspect of cichlids is that with a pair, they will spawn, repeatedly. And they are devoted parents in protecting eggs and fry. Other fish in the tank, depending what they are, can be targeted. Catfish are particularly vulnderable to this, since by nature they just amble along poking their noses everywhere.

Research well, so you are prepared.:wink2:

Byron.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help it😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I can tell you myself.. I had a male and female blue ram and the male stressed out the female until she died. I was able to donate the male and got a pair I knew were bonded but when they did spawn they chased everyone else around the tank. Plus, that was only their first spawn so I imagine it would only get much worse as time went on. I instead got one dwarf gourami and I've got corys, rummynose tetras, and harlequin rasboras and haven't had issues with aggression..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

